# The 'Amazon' KA-BAR



## BIOfrequency (Apr 6, 2013)

Amazon.com: ka-bar

So the KA-BAR knives they post on amazon have good reviews and are very cheap, I was just wondering if anyone had any personal experience with buying a KA-BAR through amazon. I've just been looking to add some knives to my collection and don't want to end up with some crap knife. The reviews and pictures shown make me believe that it is the real KA-BAR, but it never hurts to get a second opinion.

Thanks,
BIO


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

BIOfrequency said:


> Amazon.com: ka-bar
> 
> So the KA-BAR knives they post on amazon have good reviews and are very cheap, I was just wondering if anyone had any personal experience with buying a KA-BAR through amazon. I've just been looking to add some knives to my collection and don't want to end up with some crap knife. The reviews and pictures shown make me believe that it is the real KA-BAR, but it never hurts to get a second opinion.
> 
> ...


I have had bad luck buying knives from Amazon. I purchased a Cold Steel machete that turned out to be counterfeit and amazon wasn't any help in resolving the problem. I have gotten some great deals on Ebay but I only purchase only from the US and never from china, and a picture is worth a thousand words and the Ebay purchase protection seems to be taken very seriously by the sellers.


----------



## BIOfrequency (Apr 6, 2013)

Ive bought some Gil Hibbens comp throwing knives and they are the real deal. But a lot of the knives they sell on amazon are junk, my brother had bought a set as well and one of his broke within the first 15min of throwing them, thats why i'm not sure what to expect with these "KA-BAR" knives


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Amazon doesn't have any special version. There just Ka-bar's and having years of using them there a good knife for the money. I still have one and find the grip to be one of the best fits for my hand and excellent as a fighting knife though I could do without the guard at the top spine. There not a custom knife by far and don't have the even full tang of the steel blade into that other knives have, but I wouldn't feel left out in the cold, naked with one. I was thinking about buying another for a weapons rig actually and I've got lots of knives. As far as Amazon goes I've bought a lot from them and their OK to deal with. Just realize you may be getting something from them or something from an authorized seller.


----------



## BIOfrequency (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok thanks! like I said I have good luck as well with the throwing knives I bought from amazon, but it seems its hit or miss on some of the stuff they sell


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've bought tons of stuff from Amazon, I'm waiting on a Condor Bushlore to come in as I type this...If you are talking the 50-60 dollar KaBar then you are getting the good one, made in the US. If you are talking to 10-20 dollar ones...which there are plenty of then you are getting the ...oh whats the word they like to use....replica...


----------



## BIOfrequency (Apr 6, 2013)

HAHAHA no i definitely plan to get the US made KA-BAR

Thanks for the help,
BIO


----------



## prep2death (Apr 10, 2013)

Make sure the seller is based in the country you are located. I've had trouble buying items from the US that get held up by canadian customs.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

If your item is from a Amazon store, which yours is, then it will be fine. Look at the reviews, those are real people who write them. The first 5 or so have close to 1000 five star reviews. Also the great thing about amazon is you can return it no questions asked.

Amazon is a great place to buy stuff and its no wonder they are one of the #1 online retailers. I much prefer Amazon over Ebay and some others based purely on customer feedback.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I never had any problem with Amazon and I purchased a ka-bar from them, it is the same knife made by ka-ba no matter where you buy it.
PrepperThyAngus is right read the reviews I think it is the best way to get a good ideal of what you are buying. I even wrote a couple reviews myself and they don't pick and choose what reviews you see.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I also like to look at the seller ratings and reviews before ordering. If they have good reviews I feel a bit more comfortable ordering from them...


----------



## BIOfrequency (Apr 6, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I never had any problem with Amazon and I purchased a ka-bar from them, it is the same knife made by ka-ba no matter where you buy it.


Thanks this is exactly what I was looking for


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

I bought one, can't wait to get it!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

If it's an item that has knockoffs, be wary of purchasing from Amazon. I ran into this with a baby item a few months ago and received this information from the manufacturer of the item when I questioned authenticity of their products sold on Amazon. This applies only to items fulfilled by Amazon. When inventory of a particular item is received, it is lumped together with all inventory of that particular item. So, say seller A sources directly from the manufacturer and sells only the real deal. Then, seller B signs up for fulfillment from Amazon and sources from a knockoff supplier. All units of that item are together and there is no way for Amazon fulfillment to guarantee that the item you're getting is the real deal from seller A, who you purchased from and not seller B, who has inventory in the same spot.

Now, if it's a third party seller fulfilling their own items, you can generally rely on the feedback _for that seller_.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

If the item is a knock-off, they have to state it somewhere in their listing or it's fraud. Amazon provides the same protection as eBay, and the exact same can happen on eBay; if you buy something without reading the fine print, you're on your own. They can't force a refund on an item that is as described, simply because it wasn't what you were hoping for.

That being said, there are a LOT of small companies that you could easily support. Amazon is made in the US, but whenever you get the chance give the little guys a buck so they can keep on dreaming of the ol' Capitalist paradigm that almost became a reality here.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

PrepperThyAngus said:


> If your item is from a Amazon store, which yours is, then it will be fine. Look at the reviews, those are real people who write them. The first 5 or so have close to 1000 five star reviews. Also the great thing about amazon is you can return it no questions asked.
> 
> Amazon is a great place to buy stuff and its no wonder they are one of the #1 online retailers. I much prefer Amazon over Ebay and some others based purely on customer feedback.


I prefer Amazon over Ebay, My only kick is that some times the product description on some items can be a bit sketchy. That's the vendor fault and not amazons, usually a check of the reviews can answer a question that arises from a lacking product description.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

WOW that's cheap. I paid twice as much for mine. Even from KABAR direct it would be twice as much.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> WOW that's cheap. I paid twice as much for mine. Even from KABAR direct it would be twice as much.


I just hope it's the real thing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Never bought a knife from Amazon but the Kabar is great. Just remember the old saying 2 is 1 and 1 is none.
Good luck.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Get the Kabar D2 extreme you will not be disappointed its worth the extra bucks ( you will bleeding 5 minutes after getting out of the box guaranteed )


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I think it says that right on the box if it doesn't it should


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

BIOfrequency said:


> Amazon.com: ka-bar
> 
> So the KA-BAR knives they post on amazon have good reviews and are very cheap, I was just wondering if anyone had any personal experience with buying a KA-BAR through amazon. I've just been looking to add some knives to my collection and don't want to end up with some crap knife. The reviews and pictures shown make me believe that it is the real KA-BAR, but it never hurts to get a second opinion.
> 
> ...


The Ka Bar is known to be the USMC fighting knife. One needs a bit of experience to ID the real thing. Be patient and look at plenty examples. The actual Ka Bar is still as good as the WW II model, but be willing to pay for a good cutting tool, and the real thing is eggzackly that. There might be 1 or 2 originals at a gun show. Buy one on sight not from an online store or mail order. If you can'tholdit before you buy it---don't buy it. If you get the real thing you'll keep it for life and be able to will it to one of your kids. If you want a Ka Bar be willing to suffer to get the real thing.


----------



## USPrepperSupply (Oct 15, 2013)

They are even hard to come by at gun shows. Of the twenty to thirty I do a year, I have never run into another vendor selling them.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

True....


----------

